# Lp Gas Hood Latches



## fredykes (Jun 24, 2006)

The rubber latches that hold my LP gas hood on the front of the trailer keep breaking. Our local Camping World does not carry these parts. Do any of you know a website, etc. where these parts can be acquired?

Thanks
W. *****
Dothan, Alabama


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

http://www.mjvail.com/destaco/destaco41.html
http://www.aboveboardelectronics.com/southco/drawrubber.html
http://www.ihinc.com/catalog.cfm?dest=dir&...n&linkid=27

Try some of these. You could probally replace them all with a better product.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I only put 1/2 of mine under the latch and have never had a problem. As far as I know, these are the original ones and they still look like they have a lot of years left.


----------



## Tyvekcat (Aug 28, 2007)

Hey, Here you go. Direct replacement. They come in packs of two. I have a few extra's now

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481

Northern is a great store as well.
enjoy!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Tyvekcat said:


> Hey, Here you go. Direct replacement. They come in packs of two. I have a few extra's now
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
> 
> ...


Just added that to my Outback folder for web links!!!


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

I got a very close version of it through Napa. Cost about $5 or $6 for a pair. They're called 2 1/2" Miniature # 730-1750.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

I only hook them by the "T" handle, not the nib thingie. A lot less tension on them that way, and they last longer. Plus, there is less tension on the propane cover itself. I am still using the originals, and never had a problem.

Bob


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Tyvekcat said:


> Hey, Here you go. Direct replacement. They come in packs of two. I have a few extra's now
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...970_48481_48481
> 
> ...


I've been looking for these for months. Thanks for the link! replacements plus spares have been ordered


----------



## fredykes (Jun 24, 2006)

fredykes said:


> The rubber latches that hold my LP gas hood on the front of the trailer keep breaking. Our local Camping World does not carry these parts. Do any of you know a website, etc. where these parts can be acquired?
> 
> Thanks
> W. *****
> Dothan, Alabama


Thanks to you and all the rest. In June we were leaving Billings headed towards Hardin, Wy. and ran into a 35 mph headwind. We had to slow down, but nevertheless, 2 of the rubber latches broke and our cover was barely hanging on. The wind also pushed in areas of my trailer front. We'll be able to get the latches with your and others responses, but for what it is worth, in a situation such as ours, stop or slow down dramatically. We had reservations in Hardin.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

fredykes said:


> The rubber latches that hold my LP gas hood on the front of the trailer keep breaking. Our local Camping World does not carry these parts. Do any of you know a website, etc. where these parts can be acquired?
> 
> Thanks
> W. *****
> Dothan, Alabama


Thanks to you and all the rest. In June we were leaving Billings headed towards Hardin, Wy. and ran into a 35 mph headwind. We had to slow down, but nevertheless, 2 of the rubber latches broke and our cover was barely hanging on. The wind also pushed in areas of my trailer front. We'll be able to get the latches with your and others responses, but for what it is worth, in a situation such as ours, stop or slow down dramatically. We had reservations in Hardin.
[/quote]

Good reason to carry some spares...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Your local Outback dealer should be able to get them. They are expensive. I found replacement for a couple bucks at our local discount automotive supplier.

Thor


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

I buy a bag of the cheap black bungee cords from Home Depot or Wally World, cut to length, tie a knot in it for the bracket to catch and replace as needed. $5.00 and I can make five or six.

MK


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

firemedicinstr said:


> I buy a bag of the cheap black bungee cords from Home Depot or Wally World, cut to length, tie a knot in it for the bracket to catch and replace as needed. $5.00 and I can make five or six.
> 
> MK


Nice "mod" for a latch...


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the tip on a replacement source.








Mine seem to be holding up OK so far, but the day will come...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the tip on a replacement source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think if you only latch them on the first part, they will last for years.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Earlier this year I posted a thread about using industrial strength Velcro to help hold down the propane cover (cowl).

Here's the link to that post and thread: Tank Cover Velcro Mod

You'll still need to replace the rubber T-handles, but this should prevent them from breaking again, and possibly losing your propane cover.

I, too, only stretch the handles far enough for the "T" portion to catch the latch. If you stretch the handles far enough for the round stop to catch, it will stress it and break it over time.

I will report, too, that after six months (that is, when I put the Outback to bed for a long winters' nap) that the Velcro is still working good. I plan to replace it next spring, just to be sure that the "sticky stuff" hasn't lost it's adhesive powers. One of the bottom pieces has already pulled loose - but it may be due to contamination, in that I didn't get the frame rails completely clean - which I will correct (using alcohol) when I replace them next spring.

Hope this helps someone, again.

Mike


----------



## fredykes (Jun 24, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I buy a bag of the cheap black bungee cords from Home Depot or Wally World, cut to length, tie a knot in it for the bracket to catch and replace as needed. $5.00 and I can make five or six.
> 
> MK


Nice "mod" for a latch...








[/quote]

You don't happen to have a picture of how you do it do you?

fredykes


----------

